# Mint



## Dooky (4/7/20)

Can anyone recommend a good fresh mint flavour that isn’t creamy or mixed with spearmint or etc... just plain old fresh mint?
Looking to use it in a Mojito.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/7/20)

Dooky said:


> Can anyone recommend a good fresh mint flavour that isn’t creamy or mixed with spearmint or etc... just plain old fresh mint?
> Looking to use it in a Mojito.


All the mojito recipes I’ve seen uses inw mint ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777 (4/7/20)

Molinberry has a good fresh mint

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dooky (4/7/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> All the mojito recipes I’ve seen uses inw mint ...



Inw has a couple of mints... would that be the shisha mint?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/7/20)

Dooky said:


> Inw has a couple of mints... would that be the shisha mint?


No normal inw mint ... not the sisha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/7/20)

I was thinking of a mint for a tobacco so this thread is a bonus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/7/20)

Cloud burst mint from vapehyper, will remind you of a Berlin song

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (4/7/20)

@Stranger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (4/7/20)

I'm looking for a peppermint recipe that taste like the blue smoothies(sweets)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (5/7/20)

I’m looking for the mint used in the mint toffee de luxe, any ideas?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (5/7/20)

Faheem777 said:


> I’m looking for the mint used in the mint toffee de luxe, any ideas?



To me it tastes like Creme De Menthe - I have only tried the FW version though but apparently it is more creamy than TFA's, so may work better with a creamy toffee, however a) there may be better options of a Creme De Menthe flavor (apparently FLV is good) and b) it may be some other mint completely.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

